# Whispernet signal issues, One kindle gets better reception than another



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

My kindle was just replaced due to a broken screen.  The area where I live has poor reception, but with the old kindle I was usually able to get a bar or two near western windows, and 2 full bars out in the yard.  With a short drive down the street I could get 3 bars, and I could drive 3 miles to church and get 5 full bars .  This was consistent with the service I could get on a Sprint cell phone in the same spots.  The new Kindle gets absolutely NOTHING at home ever, and only 1-3 bars at the church.  I called Amazon and the rep told me that the wireless receiver either works or it doesn't, and the variance I was getting was not a sign of a problem with the unit, but with the signal in the area.  She suggested that I just got lucky with the old one.  Has anyone else had a similar problem?  Both are new Kindle2 models


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I had to replace my K2 due to sun fade issues. I live in a low coverage area, but I could still get 5 bars. 
When the replacement arrived it would not connect at all. I called CS and said "I have the two kindles side by side...one
five bars the other nothing". They sent another replacement. Same thing...no signal on the new one. The CS tried to say I was in
a very low coverage area. My argument was side by side kindles, one with 5 bars one not connecting. They did send another replacement and 
this one connected fine. 

I'm not sure why some kindles connect better than others!?  I would use the side by side argument (if you haven't sent the other one back yet) and try another replacement.

Good Luck


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I had to send one back because it would not connect to the whispernet at all. The one I have now the whispernet drains half the battery before it will even reach the kindle store. I just put a new skin on this one so I am not sending it back. Will just plug it in when I want to download items


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

This is kind of funny, but may be Kindles need to be updated for tower reception too?  kind of like cell phones?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> My kindle was just replaced due to a broken screen. The area where I live has poor reception, but with the old kindle I was usually able to get a bar or two near western windows, and 2 full bars out in the yard. With a short drive down the street I could get 3 bars, and I could drive 3 miles to church and get 5 full bars . This was consistent with the service I could get on a Sprint cell phone in the same spots. The new Kindle gets absolutely NOTHING at home ever, and only 1-3 bars at the church. I called Amazon and the rep told me that the wireless receiver either works or it doesn't, and the variance I was getting was not a sign of a problem with the unit, but with the signal in the area. She suggested that I just got lucky with the old one. Has anyone else had a similar problem? Both are new Kindle2 models


I certainly wouldn't accept that answer - your first K2 and your cell phone had similar reception, and your current K2 is defective - I'd demand a replacement. Be firm, but polite, and if CS doesn't give you satisfaction, ask for his/her supervisor. Work your way up the chain until you get a reasonable CS rep.


----------

